# vacuumm pump maintence.



## gman2431 (Dec 5, 2015)

Everything I read, and hear people say, is to change the oil on the pumps after every use. 

Would you feel comfortable buying an used one that has had the oil changed every 2 to 3 times instead of every time?

There is one for sale but it's a little drive away, don't wanna drive for nothing if ya know what I mean... 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 5, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Everything I read, and hear people say, is to change the oil on the pumps after every use.
> 
> Would you feel comfortable buying an used one that has had the oil changed every 2 to 3 times instead of every time?
> 
> ...



Depends on brand and what it was used for and how much they want for it. If it was just used for hvac it's probably decent. If it was used for stabilizing IMO it'd have to be cheap as you don't know how long before a rebuild might be needed.


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 5, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Depends on brand and what it was used for and how much they want for it. If it was just used for hvac it's probably decent. If it was used for stabilizing IMO it'd have to be cheap as you don't know how long before a rebuild might be needed.



It's a single stage 3cfm Best Value vac that was used for stabilizing. Comes with the lid but no canister (which isn't a big deal I got one) and is a 100 bucks. Sorry I forgot the details!


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 5, 2015)

Oh and a couple hour ride but I could find some places to scrw off along the way. Haha


----------



## Drgam (Dec 5, 2015)

I have a cheap Robinair 2 stage I bought off Amazon for $130 that has been used 50-60 times in the past year and a half. I go 6-8 uses between oil changes and it still works perfectly. I do make sure the wood is as dry as possible so I am not pulling a lot of moisture through it. It may blow up tomorrow but so far so good.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 5, 2015)

I looked up that setup, 210.00 brand new direct from them, possibly cheaper on Amazon and that includes everything brand new and the pot as well. they only warranty their stuff 30 days so buying new doesn't get you much on the warranty side. For a two to three hour drive to take a chance I'd probably pass unless he's willing to go 50-75.00 for it or you had another reason to already be in that area. Just my opinion, I tend to be overly cautious on stuff that a guy could mistreat or stint on maintenance. I also don't know what they get for parts for that pump, might be worth calling to see what a replacement internal pump cartridge costs to determine if that pump will be worth saving should it die down the road

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 5, 2015)

I have that pump. I only change mine every few times. I use atf instead of vacuum pump oil though. Can't complain about the pump

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

